# Dog park fun!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My mom came to visit with Peyton's brother and my friend wanted to have a puppy play date so we met up at the dog park for some fun! 



















Haha Adonis looks so weirdly stretched out in this picture, gotta love the iPhone camera. 










Peyton and Elaina not paying attention.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Pooped after park fun. 










Beautiful Penny face










Milo the attention whore










"I'm le tired!"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are getting so big and beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Geez..look at her all flashing the world!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like they had a good time. You have a good lookin' pack!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! They look like they are having a blast! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They're all so cute... but Milo will always be my favorite! haha. I just adore him.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

omg! Peyton is getting so BIG! When are WE going to go to the dog park together so Peyton can meet Kuso? I think they'd be boyfriend and girlfriend. hahahaha.

And what dog park is THAT?!


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

They looked like they had alot of fun! I like the i Phone photo! They are cute dogs!


----------

